
Trade in invasive plants is blossoming - cpeterso
https://www.ethz.ch/en/news-and-events/eth-news/news/2015/10/trade-in-invasive-plants-is-blossoming.html
======
dang
Url changed from [http://phys.org/news/2015-10-invasive-
blossoming.html](http://phys.org/news/2015-10-invasive-blossoming.html), which
points to this.

